

Simplify file management in a much smarter way with Tomi File Manager - tomitools
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tomitools.filemanager

======
tomitools
Tomi File Manager is user-centered file management application for Android,
collects Music, Pictures, Videos, Documents, Downloads and Installed
Applications into intuitive categories，and enable easy and fast management to
user's finger trips.

------
tomitools
V1.3.0 - Tomi File Manager supports Archive Manager 1\. New Tomi Archiver,
supports zip and RAR; 2\. Enable compress files, supports zip format; 3\.
Extract archive files, supports zip and RAR;

